# Welk San Diego Grocery Delivery



## BrightEyes13 (Aug 22, 2012)

My family is exchanging a week at Welk in San Diego (Escondido) and they have a grocery delivery service available.  Has anyone used the service?  I think it's Timesharegroceries.com...


----------



## mjkaplan (Aug 22, 2012)

I have not used that service, but Vons (the local grocery store) offers grocery delivery and your first use is free.  They have a $49.00 minimum for delivery.  You can get more info at vons.com


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Aug 23, 2012)

*Lots of alternatives*

I saw that timesharegroceries has a $19.95 delivery and stocking fee.  

Welk Escondido is a bit isolated.  So if you some how made it to the resort but didn't have a car, this grocery service would be a great solution.

Welk Escondido is located about 8-10 miles north of the city of Escondido.  If you were to go south on I-15 and get off on El Norte you would have your choice of two nice Von grocery stores within a mile.  Also at that point you are perhaps 4 or 5 miles from Costco.  Esc. has a lot of nice grocery stores.

If you want to stay closer to Welk there is a convenience store and deli in the Hidden Meadows residential community (look it up on mapquest or alternative sites) and they make great sandwiches and sell groceries, wine, beer and liquor (carry-out).  The HM Deli  is perhaps 5 miles from Welk (shorter if you cut through the gated Rimrock community).

Traffic in that area is usually low with the exception of some occasional periods during rush hour.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 23, 2012)

I agree with the above comments.  We usually shop at the Von's to the west of I-15, as well as the Costco.  We have never used the service that OP mentioned, so can't comment on that.


----------



## hjtug (Aug 23, 2012)

BJRSanDiego said:


> If you were to go south on I-15 and get off on El Norte you would have your choice of two nice Von grocery stores within a mile.



You can also get to the Vons to the east of I-15 by staying off I-15 and continuing south on Champagne Blvd to El Norte.


----------



## BrightEyes13 (Sep 5, 2012)

So, we thought about the alternatives and tried the Timesharegroceries.com delivery service at Welk.  Everything was delivered as promised and being able to avoid the grocery store the first day was a huge time saver.  Especially traveling with our kids...  They even stocked the fridge with the case of water we ordered.  It's a small thing but really thoughtful.  Great service and the website was pretty easy to use.  I only wish we would have ordered enough to get through the whole week.


----------

